# What kinds of beer are served on the Crescent and Silver Meteor?



## Greg (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi!

I'm planning a trip on the Crescent and Silver Meteor trains later this month. What kinds of beer are served on these trains?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2016)

Our Orlando Resident and Beer lover PennyK should have full info on this!

If you're in a Sleeper you can take your own Alcohol aboard to enjoy in your room!


----------



## chakk (Jun 1, 2016)

I think they serve cold beer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Great. Any Microbrews?


----------



## pennyk (Jun 1, 2016)

Last time I was on the Meteor, they had Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Penny! I love that beer!


----------



## BCL (Jun 1, 2016)

Any Pliny the Elder sightings?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 1, 2016)

chakk said:


> I think they serve cold beer.


EXPENSIVE Cold Beer!


----------



## BCL (Jun 2, 2016)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> EXPENSIVE Cold Beer!


Not compared to a stadium or arena. I took my kid to see Disney on Ice, and the concessions stands had Coors Light for maybe $12. It was on tap though.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2016)

Coors Light for $12??It's not Yankee Stadium!

Uncle Walt is rolling in his Grave!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 2, 2016)

BCL said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > chakk said:
> ...


For how many ounces? Beer in a bottle or can tastes pretty bad to me. Beer on tap is where I'm at.


----------



## PVD (Jun 2, 2016)

Tap is usually the best, some bottles are pretty good, cans (with a few exceptions like the nitrogen bladder Guinness can) usually a distant third. I haven't had enough of the new spun aluminum bottles to reach a decision yet.


----------



## BCL (Jun 2, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Coors Light for $12??It's not Yankee Stadium!
> 
> Uncle Walt is rolling in his Grave!


It was Oracle Arena in Oakland. While the cost of parking varies depending on whether it's a Warriors/Raiders/A's game, a concert, or an ice show, the menu prices are static.

I think it was 18 oz in a plastic cup. And people were buying it. There was also "premium" beers for $13 for a 12 oz cup. The only one I saw open with beer had Coors Light and Blue Moon.

Walt died before there was ever a Disney on Ice. They're run by Feld Entertainment, which also does other shows like Ringling Bros.


----------



## BCL (Jun 2, 2016)

PVD said:


> Tap is usually the best, some bottles are pretty good, cans (with a few exceptions like the nitrogen bladder Guinness can) usually a distant third. I haven't had enough of the new spun aluminum bottles to reach a decision yet.


There's nothing inherently bad about beer in a can. In fact, some respected breweries are putting their best product in cans. It protects the product against light much better and cools faster. The main issue was that most beer sold in cans were cheap beers. Also - drinking straight out of a can does lead to a "metallic" feel that isn't there once it's poured into a cup.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 2, 2016)

BCL said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > Tap is usually the best, some bottles are pretty good, cans (with a few exceptions like the nitrogen bladder Guinness can) usually a distant third. I haven't had enough of the new spun aluminum bottles to reach a decision yet.
> ...


Nearly all breweries put their best product in cans. It's called a keg.


----------



## BCL (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > PVD said:
> ...


Most canned beer is pasteurized so they can be stored without refrigeration.

Kegs generally need to be stored cold since they're not pasteurized, or else they go through secondary fermentation.

Interesting debate on how this affects the beer.


----------



## PVD (Jun 2, 2016)

Beer, unlike many other alcoholic beverages, does not age or take most storage well. Fresher is almost always better. I lik what D/A said about the keg. Never really thought of it in that way.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Not compared to a stadium or arena. I took my kid to see Disney on Ice, and the concessions stands had Coors Light for maybe $12. It was on tap though.
> ...


Not enough ounces to justify paying $12 for Coors Light.


----------



## BCL (Jun 2, 2016)

PVD said:


> Beer, unlike many other alcoholic beverages, does not age or take most storage well. Fresher is almost always better. I lik what D/A said about the keg. Never really thought of it in that way.


Depends on the beer. As I noted, most kegs don't have pasteurized beer. They're sold to professionals who are expected to keep them cold and use them within a month or so. Bottles and cans may be stored longer.

There really should be no difference between the same beer that's bottled or canned, unless there something different about the contents or there's poor storage. All other things being equal, a can protects the contents better than a bottle.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess this one is not available:


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't forget Heineken is available on most trains.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 8, 2016)

VentureForth said:


> Don't forget Heineken is available on most trains.


Yeah, but it's the brewed by Budweiser here in the USA stuff, not the Good European version!


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 9, 2016)

True, but Heiny has a bit more body than Bud.

Budweiser is supposed to be a German beer brewed in America, but now bought by Germans.

If you want good beer, you gotta grow your own hops and barley.


----------



## hermit (Jun 9, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Heineken is available on most trains.
> ...


All U.S. Heineken beers are brewed and bottled in the Netherlands and shipped via sea to various demand points in the United States. When a distributor accepts an order using HOPS, the shipment leaves the closest demand point and is quickly trucked to the distributor. Distributors then deliver the beer to its final destination at restaurants, bars and stores. It is essential that the order entry process run quickly and dependably to ensure fast product delivery, freshness and customer satisfaction.

Taken from the Heineken web page. One of my favorite beers,I did a tour of the brewery in Amsterdam in 2002 and have never looked back,def not american brewed!


----------



## tp49 (Jun 9, 2016)

VentureForth said:


> Budweiser is supposed to be a German beer brewed in America, but now bought by Germans.


Actually, they were bought by Belgians (well Belgians/Brazilians to be more precise.)


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jun 9, 2016)

tp49 said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Budweiser is supposed to be a German beer brewed in America, but now bought by Germans.
> ...


Budweiser is actually originally Budweiser Budvar which is a Czech Beer and a very good one at that far better than American Budweiser.

Right now I'm sat in the UK drinking Sierra Navada Pale Ale brewed in the US and imported, brought from my local supermarket 4 for £6.00 - about $8.75 or roughly what it costs for 1 on Amtrak!


----------



## BCL (Jun 9, 2016)

ScouseAndy said:


> Right now I'm sat in the UK drinking Sierra Navada Pale Ale brewed in the US and imported, brought from my local supermarket 4 for £6.00 - about $8.75 or roughly what it costs for 1 on Amtrak!


Sierra Nevada has a tasting room just a block away from the Berkeley Amtrak station. They only sell in four complete 4 oz tastings. I've had some interesting experiences there, including the time I was so buzzed I missed getting off at the Richmond station, and got a note for a ride back from Martinez.

http://www.sierranevada.com/brewery/california/torpedoroom"]http://www.sierranevada.com/brewery/california/torpedoroom


----------



## tp49 (Jun 9, 2016)

ScouseAndy said:


> Right now I'm sat in the UK drinking Sierra Navada Pale Ale brewed in the US and imported, brought from my local supermarket 4 for £6.00 - about $8.75 or roughly what it costs for 1 on Amtrak!


They brew Sierra Nevada about an hour and a half from here in Chico. Having lunch at their brewery is my favorite excuse for a trip up there. If you can figure out a way for me to sneak a sixer in my carry on bag I'll drop it off for you when I'm in Liverpool in September  . Right now I'm imbibing with my new favorite brew out of Scotland Innis & Gunn.


----------



## BCL (Jun 10, 2016)

tp49 said:


> ScouseAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm sat in the UK drinking Sierra Navada Pale Ale brewed in the US and imported, brought from my local supermarket 4 for £6.00 - about $8.75 or roughly what it costs for 1 on Amtrak!
> ...


Been there once while I was in town. I asked for a recommendation, and a local said it was slim pickings but Sierra Nevada was probably the best option in town.

I mentioned their tasting room. Normally growlers can only be filled at a brewery or licensed brewpub, but there's an exception for facilities owned by the brewer, which can use a "duplicate license". Brewers are going to fight tooth and nail if bars attempt to get the right to fill growlers.

While I do enjoy Sierra Nevada, Russian River Brewing is better to me. Also much harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 10, 2016)

BCL said:


> Been there once while I was in town. I asked for a recommendation, and a local said it was slim pickings but Sierra Nevada was probably the best option in town.
> 
> I mentioned their tasting room. Normally growlers can only be filled at a brewery or licensed brewpub, but there's an exception for facilities owned by the brewer, which can use a "duplicate license". Brewers are going to fight tooth and nail if bars attempt to get the right to fill growlers.
> 
> While I do enjoy Sierra Nevada, Russian River Brewing is better to me. Also much harder to find and more expensive.


Russian River's fine, for me the best time to go is in February when the younger makes his appearance. However, I must confess that I like Consecration and Supplication better than either the elder or the younger. However, Knee Deep brewing up in Auburn produces a double IPA called "Hoptologist" which is on par with Russian River's elder.


----------



## Walt (Jun 10, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Coors Light for $12??It's not Yankee Stadium!
> 
> Uncle Walt is rolling in his Grave!


I'm not dead yet. 

Am I in a Monty Python movie?


----------



## BCL (Jun 10, 2016)

tp49 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Been there once while I was in town. I asked for a recommendation, and a local said it was slim pickings but Sierra Nevada was probably the best option in town. I mentioned their tasting room. Normally growlers can only be filled at a brewery or licensed brewpub, but there's an exception for facilities owned by the brewer, which can use a "duplicate license". Brewers are going to fight tooth and nail if bars attempt to get the right to fill growlers. While I do enjoy Sierra Nevada, Russian River Brewing is better to me. Also much harder to find and more expensive.
> ...


I have a bottle of Supplication. It's been sitting in my fridge for over a year.

I recall the first time I had it. We got the sampler rack and I worked my way through it. I eventually got to the sours, and as soon as I tasted it and made a face, someone at the next table said "first time drinking a sour?" He also said they were the most expensive beers they had.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 12, 2016)

tp49 said:


> ScouseAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm sat in the UK drinking Sierra Navada Pale Ale brewed in the US and imported, brought from my local supermarket 4 for £6.00 - about $8.75 or roughly what it costs for 1 on Amtrak!
> ...


And they brew it about 15 minutes from my house at their beautiful Mills River plant. Awesome brewery. They went all out. Too bad NC never implemented that train to Asheville.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 20, 2016)

ScouseAndy said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > VentureForth said:
> ...


I don't think so - Budvar is a different company and has been in trademark disputes with the US Budweiser for quite a spell -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budweiser


----------

